# new pic. of secret spot in ct.



## african cake queen (May 30, 2011)

[/img]


----------



## jaizei (May 30, 2011)

That looks amazing.


----------



## Jacob (May 30, 2011)

Looks Great!


----------



## ChiKat (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## dmarcus (May 30, 2011)

Awesome...


----------



## terryo (May 30, 2011)

Wow! What a picture!!


----------



## lynnedit (May 30, 2011)

no wonder it is secret


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 31, 2011)

Cool.


----------

